# Best way to mount bikes in a truck bed?



## Speedy G (Jan 25, 2004)

I just got a Nissan pickup, and I need some kind of safe and secure way to carry bikes in the back. I don't really want to drill into the bed to attach QR mounts, so I've been looking at this gizmo from Performance that's basically a telescopic metal bar that goes across the bed from side to side and then locks in the middle. Thule makes something similar for twice the price. Anybody have any experience with these kind of mounts?


----------



## joshua_msu (Mar 2, 2004)

i would say get the drill kind unless your truck is leased.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*My Nissan pickup*

Just drop it in the bed liner grooves. Pull it out when not needed.


----------



## TrevorInSoCal (Jan 15, 2004)

*Have you looked at Yakima Bed Heads?*



Speedy G said:


> I just got a Nissan pickup, and I need some kind of safe and secure way to carry bikes in the back. I don't really want to drill into the bed to attach QR mounts, so I've been looking at this gizmo from Performance that's basically a telescopic metal bar that goes across the bed from side to side and then locks in the middle. Thule makes something similar for twice the price. Anybody have any experience with these kind of mounts?


I got a couple of the Yakima Bed Head mounts. They have a drill type and a clamp type. I didn't wanna drill either, so I got the clamp type. They clamp on to the side of the bed. I'm pretty happy with them, but they're not cheap. 'bout $50 or $60 each for the locking ones. The ones you drill for are cheaper.

The bike goes cross-ways in the bed with those. Dunno if that's a problem for you.

A guy I ride with has the telescoping mounts. He seems happy with them. Not sure what kind he has.

-Trevor


----------



## mtnbikerdude87 (Dec 19, 2003)

How bout motocycle tie downs? I have a '93 toyota pickup and I use tie downs to carry the bikes. Mounting the bikes to the tie downs is very easy and taking them down is a snap. Just hook them to the handle bar, tighten a bit, and you're good to go. Plus you can find them almost anywhere.


----------



## Jet (Feb 19, 2004)

just throw it in--- Jeezzz


----------



## zilla (Dec 31, 2003)

I made a board with a front wheel mount screwed to it.. I just slip it in the bed and mount the front fork to it.. works great..


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

Who's got the link to the cheap bed rack made form PVC?

george


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

*Oh,oh, I do,I do.....*



george_da_trog said:


> Who's got the link to the cheap bed rack made form PVC?
> 
> george


http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/bikerack/makerack.htm


----------



## TD64 (Jan 6, 2004)

*I did the same thing and it works great...*



zilla said:


> I made a board with a front wheel mount screwed to it.. I just slip it in the bed and mount the front fork to it.. works great..


I use the toe straps to snug the wheel against the fork.









TD


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

*I got a couple of the locking bed-heads*



TrevorInSoCal said:


> I got a couple of the Yakima Bed Head mounts. They have a drill type and a clamp type. I didn't wanna drill either, so I got the clamp type. They clamp on to the side of the bed. I'm pretty happy with them, but they're not cheap. 'bout $50 or $60 each for the locking ones. The ones you drill for are cheaper.
> 
> The bike goes cross-ways in the bed with those. Dunno if that's a problem for you.
> 
> ...


I know they're SUPPOSED to mount sideways, but on my '98 Ford Ranger, I can mount them on the front of my bed because there's a lip there that they can clamp to. It won't work this way with my dad's '99 Chevy S-10 because he doesn't have a lip, so check your truck. FYI, mounting them sideways doesn't work on my truck because my bed is too narrow. I think you need a full-size truck for that to work right.

BTW, this is a pic I took for insurance purposes after I got rear-ended with my SS on the mount. The SS is fine.

Also, run some searches for those Locking Bedheads if you like them. I know Galyans has them on sale for $40 right now. You might be able to find a deal on them elsewhere if you don't have a Galyans nearby.

Nate


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

Take a look at www.deltacycle.com. I got the adjustable bar system for my truck. You can put a lock through it and I also lock it to the loop in the bed. Works good for me and is reasonable in price.


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

Speedy G said:


> I just got a Nissan pickup, and I need some kind of safe and secure way to carry bikes in the back. I don't really want to drill into the bed to attach QR mounts, so I've been looking at this gizmo from Performance that's basically a telescopic metal bar that goes across the bed from side to side and then locks in the middle. Thule makes something similar for twice the price. Anybody have any experience with these kind of mounts?


I got that rack ur talking about and i like it, it can be used on fullsize or mini trucks. Currently its on a full size chevy truck but i recommend putting a tie down across the bike(s) just to keep them from shifting around.


----------



## Speedy G (Jan 25, 2004)

*thanks, y'all*

I've been using the motorcycle tie-downs on long drives for a while now, but what I've been worried about is the bike getting jacked out of the back of the truck. Think I'm going to go with the bolt-on mounts after all...


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

zilla said:


> I made a board with a front wheel mount screwed to it.. I just slip it in the bed and mount the front fork to it.. works great..


Me too, and the best part is that it only costs like 15 bucks for the whole deal!


----------

